# Viking pop up



## Wire Nut (Jan 30, 2011)

1997 model with 10' box in immaculate condition. Anyone good or bad reviews. I've never had a camper of any kind.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 30, 2011)

jeremy sharpton said:


> 1997 model with 10' box in immaculate condition. Anyone good or bad reviews. I've never had a camper of any kind.


 
Price is the key that determines if it is a good deal or not.


----------



## Wire Nut (Jan 30, 2011)

I know it's a good deal. Less than $2000 and it looks like no one's ever been in it. I never come across a deal like this. I'm just wondering how good of a camper they are.


----------



## marknga (Jan 30, 2011)

Nice pop ups, it has the vinyl top correct?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 30, 2011)

jeremy sharpton said:


> I know it's a good deal. Less than $2000 and it looks like no one's ever been in it. I never come across a deal like this. I'm just wondering how good of a camper they are.


 
Sounds like a bargain. I've got a 99 Coleman (fleetwood) with the heavy duty canvas type material they use. We love it.


----------



## jonkayak (Jan 30, 2011)

If it's in good condition and under $2000 it a good deal. If it has any extras like a/c, heat, or a refrigerator then its a steal for that price.


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (Jan 31, 2011)

jeremy sharpton said:


> 1997 model with 10' box in immaculate condition. Anyone good or bad reviews. I've never had a camper of any kind.



Sent you a pm Jeremy


----------



## Wire Nut (Jan 31, 2011)

Has a/c, heat, and 3way fridge


----------



## marknga (Jan 31, 2011)

As long at the cable lift system is ok then you got a great deal. Have fun and enjoy.


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (Feb 3, 2011)

marknga said:


> As long at the cable lift system is ok then you got a great deal. Have fun and enjoy.



My cables broke last year on my 96 Viking pop-up.Had to get everything replaced,other than that it's been a goodun


----------



## goldminer7759 (Feb 4, 2011)

Have one almost exactly the same age just no refrig. The only other issue on mine has been the leaf springs. Both broke on a 9000 mile month long trip we took to Alaska in the summer of 09. Trailer was not overloaded the springs just gave out. Cost me two tires also. One spring went in Calgary on the way up. The other went near Watson Lake in the Yukon Terr. on the way home. Fixed them and still have and use my Viking. Just something you may want to be aware of.


----------



## Wire Nut (Feb 6, 2011)

Well I got the camper to my house today.  The canvas is as close to perfect as a new is.  There is not a single spot of mildew stain.  The cushions look like they've never seen the light of day.  They're not faded one bit.  The counter top and cabinets don't have a scratch or ding in them.  Neither the water tank nor the stove have ever been used.  I checked out the heater, a/c, and fridge and they all work perfect.  I'll post pics when I get home from work this week and pop it up.


----------



## marknga (Feb 7, 2011)

Sounds like you got a great deal! Hope you and your family enjoy it.


----------



## cfbutler31 (Mar 9, 2011)

post up those pics, lets see it


----------

